# £50 wax



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am going to treat myself.

Dark blue BMW. Used AG HD before and absoulty loved it. Have 915, but seems a right pain to get off, but well aware of its good reports so not throwing it away.

So, back to topic, want something that i can apply now and again in between my 915.

Any suggestions? looking around £50 and short list is :

AG HD
Raceglaze 42
AB Pure Gold
Victoria Wax - Concours.

Thoughts?


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

if you are concidering ag hd a cheaper and much better alternative is autosmart wax check out youtube i love the stuff


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Check out britemax vantage


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Out of those you list I would say Vics red, that way you can get the Vics cleanse or similar to prep and still have change :thumb:

The finish of the VR is as good as stuff 5 x it's price IMO


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

derbigofast said:


> if you are concidering ag hd a cheaper and much better alternative is autosmart wax check out youtube i love the stuff


Will do - thanks :thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

anthonyh90 said:


> Check out britemax vantage


Thanks, think i cast my eye over that one, will re-read :thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

alxg said:


> Out of those you list I would say Vics red, that way you can get the Vics cleanse or similar to prep and still have change :thumb:
> 
> The finish of the VR is as good as stuff 5 x it's price IMO


Great stuff.
Vics Cleanse, is that something I would use after my PB Blackhole, or would it be:

Cleanse
PB Blackhole
Vics Red

But then im sure my PB is a glaze/pre-wax cleaner?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Mark, if you want to PM me your address and I'll drop the 3/4's remaining in the tester pot of Vantage.

Easy to apply and remove, with the added bonus of not causing issues with trim.

Fish


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

vantage is one in the price Bracket but I have not tried it, plus HD wax will do the job fine for yourself in the price range, you get a whole kit in the box.

I have not tried Vics concours or the Autobright wax, but there is decent reviews on here on both.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

In this list I only used Victoria concours,and is a fantastic wax


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Another vote for Britemax Vantage. I won a tester pot and loved it so much i ordered the full size pot from Shinearama yesterday. £35 on their site and i've read lots of reports saying it punches well above it's price point.

Really easy to apply and remove and it smells lovely. Really nice wax.


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

Chemical Guys 50/50.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Blackfire midnight sun wax is a good choice but I think it's just over the £50 bracket. Never tried it but naviwax from Japan. Get it on eBay. There's a thread on DW of a guy testing it on his Lexus and it looked the nuts. It's only £35 - £40.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Zymol Carbon?


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

What about AF Soul


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Victoria Wax Concours. Good luck finding a better wax at any price....


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Vics concours..:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I throw another one in the mix, Bouncers 22 I have been told is very easy to use, it's unique and leaves a glassy finish behind, it's impressive I have been told by word of month direct, face to face.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours wax kit £39.95 only:thumb: from CYC http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-concours-kit/prod_422.html


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Lucchinelli said:


> Chemical Guys 50/50.


I'll second that love the stuff goes on easy and buffs off even easier goes a long way too :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

type[r]+ said:


> Victoria Wax Concours. Good luck finding a better wax at any price....


Easy! AG High Def........cheaper, looks fabulous and lasts longer. 2 x applicators and a good microfibre included in the box.

I think Vics is over-rated. Sorry.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fish said:


> Mark, if you want to PM me your address and I'll drop the 3/4's remaining in the tester pot of Vantage.
> 
> Easy to apply and remove, with the added bonus of not causing issues with trim.
> 
> Fish


PM Sent :thumb:


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

Warduke said:


> I'll second that love the stuff goes on easy and buffs off even easier goes a long way too :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


Hugely under-rated wax.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Definitely the Vics from your list.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

i would consider naviwax at this price, is no easier!!! prob most un talked about wax on here! but prob one of the best


----------



## jimk04 (Mar 9, 2012)

Have just done half.my car in AG hd, and half in navi ultimate. Navi easier to apply, but I can't tell the difference in finish or beading.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

From your list, easily HD wax, you get yourself a box with all the Resources to apply and buff the wax, and is cheaper then the £50 Price Bracket.

Autoglym have tried and tested this wax extensively; you will not go wrong with the HD Wax, trust me.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> From your list, easily HD wax, you get yourself a box with all the Resources to apply and buff the wax, and is cheaper then the £50 Price Bracket.
> 
> Autoglym have tried and tested this wax extensively; you will not go wrong with the HD Wax, trust me.


you don't think any other manufacturer tests their wax?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lucchinelli said:


> Easy! AG High Def........cheaper, looks fabulous and lasts longer. 2 x applicators and a good microfibre included in the box.
> 
> I think Vics is over-rated. Sorry.


.
Im sorry,but everything you wrote is wrong,HD is a meduim wax at best.
regarding vics concours,how can so many pepole like it so much and be wrong..?
its the best wax out there as far as value for money,and a great wax by itself.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

My vote goes to the Dodo Juice/Bouncers #22 hybrid wax. Kick ass shine, easy to use and last and lasts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

ronwash said:


> .
> Im sorry,but everything you wrote is wrong,HD is a meduim wax at best.
> regarding vics concours,how can so many pepole like it so much and be wrong..?
> its the best wax out there as far as value for money,and a great wax by itself.


Rubbish.

How is 2 x applicators and a m/f wrong?

Not everrybody likes Vics, myself included.

What do you base your (note - your) asssment of "medium" on?

With reagards to you comment, "how can so many pepole like it so much and be wrong..?"

Nobdy said anything was wrong and I think you'll find that a lot of folk rate HD very highly - myself included.

You can have the last word now.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Two more to consider:
Lusso Oro and DJ Bouncer's 22


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

I was a HD Man.
Since C1+ I Would not go back.


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been impressed with 50/50 since buying it the other week


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

interesting thread its something i was going to get next, a wax at about £40.00. I was leaning to Vics after reading lots of threads, but stumbled across a thread on AG HD and that looked good aswell. very hard with something like this, I dont mind chopping and changin with sealants and trim products etc as they are normally about £11.00 but when you talking £40/£50 a wax I want to get it right.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

:wall::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

In my experience, this question is best answered in what the original poster expects from their wax, how they work, and what their intended use is. Otherwise it's another "I use/have just bought this, it suits me, so it's best", thing.

So, OP, do you want a wet wax, or one with good optical clarity... Ands maybe more importantly, is this something you'll be happy to spend a weekend layering intently, or do you want a sort of easy on, easy off once does it's job sort of thing? Do you have an indoor space to work in? Etc.

Indeed, these questions are loaded somewhat. Based on my experience of working outside, at the mercy of the weather, trying to get a job done in a day, I've found a "certain" wax (Vics) very disappointing in terms of ease of use. Picked out another from the bag, and problem solved. Had I been working inside and less quickly (I don't have my own drive you see), I could maybe have spent all the following day carefully applying it and had a great result and been chuffed to bits. 

Basically, I'm not assuming everyone works the same as me here, which might affect my recommendation. And since I'm that sucker whose bought quite a few things going hoping they'll be "better", I think I've got to that point.

Plus, sounds like a Kindly offered Vantage sample has won out! :thumb:

Oh, as another general point...Not many recommendations for Fk1000 these days! Anyone still use it?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bilt hamber finis wax and microfine - an outstanding combo!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> In my experience, this question is best answered in what the original poster expects from their wax, how they work, and what their intended use is. Otherwise it's another "I use/have just bought this, it suits me, so it's best", thing.
> 
> So, OP, do you want a wet wax, or one with good optical clarity... Ands maybe more importantly, is this something you'll be happy to spend a weekend layering intently, or do you want a sort of easy on, easy off once does it's job sort of thing? Do you have an indoor space to work in? Etc.
> 
> ...


Good points.

I would like it to be as easy as AG HD in terms of application/removal, but certaintly dont have a problem with layering all weekend and spending the time doing this. In terms of wet wax or optical clarity, im assuming you mean "wet" or "sharp" to the eye, good point, would like both ideally.

In a nutshell I want something thats has the easy to use properties of AG HD, but something that will add that little extra depth to the paint, bringing out its dark blue/black tones together with wetness/sharp. If I had to choose it would be "wet" over "clarity".

Thanks for all the comments guys, really appreciated them. :thumb:


----------



## Jangle (Dec 26, 2011)

I got HD wax brand new with the applicator sponges and red MF for £27 on fleabay


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Vics Concours :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, if wetness is your bag... you could get a Vics 3oz *and *HD for £50 if you shop around. That's half your shortlist, give them both a go :thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> Well, if wetness is your bag... you could get a Vics 3oz *and *HD for £50 if you shop around. That's half your shortlist, give them both a go :thumb:


Good idea, wonder how long the 3oz would last?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

A looooong time :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

^^ what he says, ages!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ronwash said:


> .
> Im sorry,but everything you wrote is wrong,HD is a meduim wax at best.
> regarding vics concours,how can so many pepole like it so much and be wrong..?
> its the best wax out there as far as value for money,and a great wax by itself.


Totally agree, Hd is ok but from a finish point of view not in the same league as vics red, and the vics lasts plenty well enough for most as it will usually get topped up before the actual protection is gone:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lucchinelli said:


> Totally disagree! And my dad is bigger than yours - he's a black belt too.


:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Mark, you should be getting an envelope by Wednesday.... 1*sample as per my earlier post and 1*surprise. Might just surprise a few people.

So in other words, dont go buying anything until you've tried these.

Fish


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

just out of interest i noticed somebody mention the zymol. How does that stack up especially compared to the vic's and the Hd?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Fish said:


> Mark, you should be getting an envelope by Wednesday.... 1*sample as per my earlier post and 1*surprise. Might just surprise a few people.
> 
> So in other words, dont go buying anything until you've tried these.
> 
> Fish


Might be Fishes Zymol titanium there for you


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fish said:


> Mark, you should be getting an envelope by Wednesday.... 1*sample as per my earlier post and 1*surprise. Might just surprise a few people.
> 
> So in other words, dont go buying anything until you've tried these.
> 
> Fish


oooooooooh, I love surprises!!!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Seriously though, thank you and will update once received and reviewed. :thumb:


----------



## 328i-sport-ross (Oct 17, 2007)

Without a doubt...

"Blackfire- Midnight sun", also fills great to and looks lovely and wet or 

"smartwax concours"


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would go back and learn how to apply the 915 before you move on its a lovely wax and bombproof :wave:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

knock it off please chaps.


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

Deano said:


> knock it off please chaps.


Certainly and thank you.:thumb:

I don't like rude and factually incorrect posts. :wave:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Deano said:


> knock it off please chaps.


sorry but don't like abusive insulting behaviour:thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fish said:


> Mark, you should be getting an envelope by Wednesday.... 1*sample as per my earlier post and 1*surprise. Might just surprise a few people.
> 
> So in other words, dont go buying anything until you've tried these.
> 
> Fish


Received this morning :thumb:

That Zymol Titanium looks mental!!! Cant wait to try :thumb:

My only worry is that I will love the Zymol to much and buy a full pot lol :lol:

Once again Fish - Thank you - Top Man.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

No worries, look forward to the pictures. 

Fish


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

So how did you get one with them?

Fish


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fish said:


> So how did you get one with them?
> 
> Fish


Fish, it hasnt stopped raining since you sent me them!!!

Dont worry, as soon as it does stop raining, i will be posting a review, plan to section of my boot lid with titanium/vantage/vics red for a few tests!!!


----------

